# Aggressive with only one dog - how to train?



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Sometimes dogs just take another dog in dislike and often there is no way to know why. If her issue was with a dog she shared a household with it might be worth trying to work/train her through it, but in a situation like this I think you'd be better off trying to work with the other dog's owner to make sure they aren't in the same park at the same time...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are both dense if you continue to show up at the same time. Dogs act perfect until they don't. Your dog is not. Time to manage this better or else you're going to get stuck with a vet bill or a small claims suit. They are idiots to keep exposing their small dog to an aggressive larger one. The whole situation is ridiculous.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

The times that my adult dog has had an issue with puppies, it’s been puppies who are out of control energetic and jumping all over him/in his face. It’s not him being aggressive it’s him teaching the puppy social skills, manners and how to correct them. Is the doodle puppy hyper, all over the place, in your dogs face? If so, this could be your dog setting some boundaries with the going puppy. Not true aggression. It may sound scary but it’s likely your dog teaching the puppy some manners. That is how mama dogs do it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Go to a different park or a different section of the park (like the dog parks around me usually have a small dog section vs a large dog section), or go at different times or come to an agreement that when one of you shows up the one there first needs to leave. Your dog doesn't HAVE to play and be friends with every dog it meets. If it doesn't want to play with this one dog and that one dog won't leave it alone, your dog will feel backed into a corner and it will result in a dog fight. This is why I don't like dog parks.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

What about park time is over once she acts up? There are many times when I would have appreciated owners doing this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are being that owner at the dog park that is allowing your dog to bully another dog. You are the type of owner at the dog park that needs to take control of your dog, and doesn't. You are allowing your larger dog to terrify a small puppy, and as a result that small puppy may have a life time fear of larger dogs. Shame on you. 

You do not like every person you meet, neither do dogs like every dog they meet. There is nothing wrong with that. But solving the problem with this other dog is simple, keep them apart. Do not let your dog terrorize this puppy. Be a responsible dog owner at the dog park, leash up your dog and remove her if she is not playing nice.


----------



## Sammy's Ma (Dec 9, 2015)

I would talk to the other owners and see if the two of you can come up with a slight alteration of your schedules so that you miss each other. Also, I would work on her recall and try to get her super tuned into always coming when called (I prefer a whistle) and use the reward/treat method. No matter how good her recall is she may still just decide to dart over and harm the other dog so you would still have to be super vigilant. Good luck!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

If my dog was aggressive or bullying another dog, he'd immediately go on a leash and be taken out of the dog park. It's not fair to the other dog. It's really bad for a puppy. A given in that kind of group situation is the owner has to be responsible for their dog's behavior. It's a trust arrangement. Each dog owner trusts the other dog owners are being responsible and know their dog won't get into a fight with any of the other dogs.

As an aside, it's odd to me anyone would take a puppy to a dog park.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Unbelievable


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Idjit to bring a puppy to a dog park. 
and just as unthinking to not take the adult dog out of the situation. If you see idjit owners there, turn around and leave. If they come when you are already there, leash up and leave.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Vets Warn of Sudden Rise of Pet Illness Spreading in San Diego


Veterinarians in San Diego are seeing more and more cases of a bacterial illness in dogs called leptospirosis. The rise doesn’t qualify as an outbreak just yet, but the illness is spreading quickly at local dog parks and boarding facilities. In San Diego, our pets can have it pretty good at...




www.nbcsandiego.com


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

SRW said:


> Vets Warn of Sudden Rise of Pet Illness Spreading in San Diego
> 
> 
> Veterinarians in San Diego are seeing more and more cases of a bacterial illness in dogs called leptospirosis. The rise doesn’t qualify as an outbreak just yet, but the illness is spreading quickly at local dog parks and boarding facilities. In San Diego, our pets can have it pretty good at...
> ...


Don’t you vaccinate your field dogs for Lepto? Here we do, because we can encounter it here in Colorado, even outside of dog parks.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

granite7 said:


> Don’t you vaccinate your field dogs for Lepto?


Yes, just an example that nothing good comes from a “dog park”.


----------



## Sachiel (Mar 4, 2021)

It wouldn't be better to change the park.


----------

